# Introducing Ellie Mae !!!



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i miss my beautiful angel Latte so much , and the house has felt so empty without her. i think of her all the time and i know Minnie and Tootsie miss her too. i really have felt that we need a new baby girl here . not too replace Latte. we could never replace her , ever. but they need another sister and i need another baby girl here. 

sooooo, i have been looking and looking with the help of Zorana, Christie, and Lynda and today it is final. i put a deposit on a gorgeous little 6 week old short coat girl and i am in love with her. and today i am sooo happy !!! i have not been this happy in soooo long. ( not sure when she will be ready to come home here but whenever it is.. the breeder will let me know. probably 6 weeks from now )
here she is . Ellie Mae


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my my!!! I'm in love!!!! <3 That little Ellie Mae is a baby doll! I can only imagine how happy you must be and even though Latte will always be in your heart, your heart is big enough to love such a sweetie. Can't wait to watch her grow, and I know the other girls will love her. 

BTW, I adore her name!! My husband knows a man who has a Chi named Mary Ellen and her name reminded me of that. I love it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh my my!!! I'm in love!!!! <3 That little Ellie Mae is a baby doll! I can only imagine how happy you must be and even though Latte will always be in your heart, your heart is big enough to love such a sweetie. Can't wait to watch her grow, and I know the other girls will love her.
> 
> BTW, I adore her name!! My husband knows a man who has a Chi named Mary Ellen and her name reminded me of that. I love it!


thanks Tina ! i am just overflowing with happiness today . i am sure Minnie and Tootsie will be very happy to have a new baby sister. 
i cant take credit for the name... Zorana helped me with this one, and when i heard it i loved it right away and i think she really looks like an Ellie Mae :love7:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! I am so happy you found "the one!" She is such a precious doll and I cannot wait until your bring baby Ellie home! Thank you for letting me help in your puppy search, I had a blast looking at the potential prospects. Ellie is so perfect, your girls will adore her! Congratulations Elaine! Xoxo


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww she's beautiful. I'm so happy for you  
Can't wait to see her grow! 
I wish you many many years of happiness with her.
Love her name too! My daughter is called Ellie xx


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Congrats Elaine!! She is a little doll. You found a perfect little girl, and I know she will truly be spoiled and loved and make her own personal space in your heart. I'll be looking forward to lots of updates until you bring your new baby hm. She is just precious! And I just love white chi's! 💕


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh and btw...love her name 😍


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is just adorable, i am so happy for you. I'm sure she will help to mend your broken heart, puppies are good at that 
My daughter gets called Elly too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Yay! I am so happy you found "the one!" She is such a precious doll and I cannot wait until your bring baby Ellie home! Thank you for letting me help in your puppy search, I had a blast looking at the potential prospects. Ellie is so perfect, your girls will adore her! Congratulations Elaine! Xoxo


thank you Z !!! and thank you again for helping me find the perfect girl for me and helping me name her. i can not believe that it is final and i found the right one. we looked at sooo many but this girl was meant to me mine. i'm so in love with her


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Aww she's beautiful. I'm so happy for you
> Can't wait to see her grow!
> I wish you many many years of happiness with her.
> Love her name too! My daughter is called Ellie xx


aww, thank you so much. i cant wait to have her here and post pics as she is growing up  . i am happy happy happy !!! 



Chiluv04 said:


> Congrats Elaine!! She is a little doll. You found a perfect little girl, and I know she will truly be spoiled and loved and make her own personal space in your heart. I'll be looking forward to lots of updates until you bring your new baby hm. She is just precious! And I just love white chi's! &#55357;&#56469;





Chiluv04 said:


> Oh and btw...love her name &#55357;&#56845;


thanks Meoshia ! she has some fawn on her too. but she is mostly white. Zorana came up with the name and i loved it instantly :daisy: i'll post updates as much as possible !!!



Wicked Pixie said:


> She is just adorable, i am so happy for you. I'm sure she will help to mend your broken heart, puppies are good at that
> My daughter gets called Elly too.


thank you Stella . i really love the name Elly too !!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

:love5: Awwww. She is SO ADORABLE Elaina! Congratulations for the new addition!! I'm sure Minnie, Tootsie and Peyton will just adore her! Love her name too!!! Can't wait to see more pics of her!! I'm sure she'll bring you lots of happiness, will be very spoiled and look gorgeous in tiny clothes <3


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> :love5: Awwww. She is SO ADORABLE Elaina! Congratulations for the new addition!! I'm sure Minnie, Tootsie and Peyton will just adore her! Love her name too!!! Can't wait to see more pics of her!! I'm sure she'll bring you lots of happiness, will be very spoiled and look gorgeous in tiny clothes <3


thanks Kathy ! yes. she will be a very spoiled girl for sure . 

here's one more pic


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG she is adorable!!!!!


----------



## anthony (Sep 17, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

She is sooo cute! Look at those little feet! Congrats!

Do you know how big she is supposed to get?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I am dying with excitement for you, Elaine!!! She is SO precious. Tell us all about her! Have you met her? What is she like? Weight? Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

jan896 said:


> OMG she is adorable!!!!!


thanks Jan . I am very happy


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Saqqara said:


> She is sooo cute! Look at those little feet! Congrats!
> 
> Do you know how big she is supposed to get?


thank you . the breeder said right now she is charting 2 1/2 pounds, but its hard to say what her weight will be cause those charts sometimes are not right. I think she'll be small ... but whatever weight she will be.. I will be very happy with :daisy:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I am dying with excitement for you, Elaine!!! She is SO precious. Tell us all about her! Have you met her? What is she like? Weight? Ahhhhh!!!


thanks Krystal !!! :foxes_207: I forgot now what her weight was. I will look it up though. nooo, I haven't met her yet. I wish I could, but, she is in Missouri, so , I wont meet her until she is ready to come home.

I just checked and she weighed 11.4 ounces the day before yesterday and she was 6 weeks old yesterday


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

elaina said:


> thanks Kathy ! yes. she will be a very spoiled girl for sure .
> 
> 
> 
> here's one more pic



Aww thanks Elaina! She's such a gorgeous little girl <3


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> thanks Krystal !!! :foxes_207: I forgot now what her weight was. I will look it up though. nooo, I haven't met her yet. I wish I could, but, she is in Missouri, so , I wont meet her until she is ready to come home.
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked and she weighed 11.4 ounces the day before yesterday and she was 6 weeks old yesterday



Aw just saw the other pic. Her little body is so cute!! I've always called Odie Odessa May, so I'm loving Ellie Mae! We didn't meet Ode until we brought her home. I know some people always wait to meet first, but it was like I knew exactly what she was like from seeing pics, as weird as that sounds. Is that the way you feel? You are going to have so much fun! You have to post tons of pics!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

She's beautiful Elaine, congratulations. xx


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am SOOOOO happy for you Elaine. Ellie is absolutely the most precious baby! Love that you had such great help in finding her, that makes it all even more special. 
Please post lots of pics and info so we can all enjoy the puppy fever. 
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Aw just saw the other pic. Her little body is so cute!! I've always called Odie Odessa May, so I'm loving Ellie Mae! We didn't meet Ode until we brought her home. I know some people always wait to meet first, but it was like I knew exactly what she was like from seeing pics, as weird as that sounds. Is that the way you feel? You are going to have so much fun! You have to post tons of pics!


thanks Krystal ! the name really seems perfect for her. we were considering so many names . but when this one was suggested by Zorana , and when I heard it... I loved it right away and new my little girl would be Ellie Mae . 

the breeder describes her as being super gentle and she says her Mother is very very easy going and soft type personality. the father is bolder type but still a soft sweet boy. 

I am positive that Ellie will fit in perfectly here


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Lisa T said:


> She's beautiful Elaine, congratulations. xx


thank you so much. I couldn't be happier


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> I am SOOOOO happy for you Elaine. Ellie is absolutely the most precious baby! Love that you had such great help in finding her, that makes it all even more special.
> Please post lots of pics and info so we can all enjoy the puppy fever.
> CONGRATULATIONS!


Thank you Debby ! we looked at so many puppies and a few of them were very very close possibilities . but Ellie Mae was the one that was meant to be for me  . yes, I will post a lot of pics !!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh what a beautiful baby girl, she's stunning!! I really love her name too, it suits her.  Even though she can never replace little Latte, I'm sure she will bring you and your girls a lot of happiness. I bet you can't wait to have her!


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Elaine, 

Ellie Mae is absolutely beautiful! I am so so happy for you! I know what you have been through & what a search this has been for the perfect little girl. Now you have found her! Enjoy the anticipation of these next few weeks until she comes home. You surely found a little beauty to join your family! So excited & happy for you!! :toothy8:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome "Ginger" to our CP family! Can't wait until you come home to your new Momma!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh my gosh what a beautiful baby girl, she's stunning!! I really love her name too, it suits her.  Even though she can never replace little Latte, I'm sure she will bring you and your girls a lot of happiness. I bet you can't wait to have her!


thank you Camille ! i am so excited , and i cant wait until i have her here


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ChiMama5 said:


> Elaine,
> 
> Ellie Mae is absolutely beautiful! I am so so happy for you! I know what you have been through & what a search this has been for the perfect little girl. Now you have found her! Enjoy the anticipation of these next few weeks until she comes home. You surely found a little beauty to join your family! So excited & happy for you!! :toothy8:


Thanks Kim ! yes, i will be patient but am so excited. the next few weeks gives me some time to get prepared and make sure i have everything i need for Ellie Mae . i really feel i found the perfect girl for us. i'm just so happy !! :dance:


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

What a cutie pie, oooohhh more puppies, lush. Bet u can't wait


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh I love her!! She is stunning!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She's beautiful! I feel that she will surely help in the healing process! I am very happy for you. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

anthony said:


> Very pretty!


 thank you. she's my little princess :love1:




Jayda said:


> Welcome "Ginger" to our CP family! Can't wait until you come home to your new Momma!


 thanks Lynda ! haha I cant wait to have " Ginger" here :laughing5:



Hollowaysal said:


> What a cutie pie, oooohhh more puppies, lush. Bet u can't wait


thanks ! I really cant wait :toothy7:


Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Oh I love her!! She is stunning!!


 thank you ! I am so in love with her :love7:



Angel1210 said:


> She's beautiful! I feel that she will surely help in the healing process! I am very happy for you. Can't wait to see more pics!


 thanks Cindy ! I think you are right ! I cant wait to take pics of her :happy7:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She is so awesomely cute.. Congratulations!! 
When my Sissy passed I was heart broken, then I got Amberleah lou lou, she helped with the heart ache and is huge part of our family now.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my! What a little doll....that face!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> She is so awesomely cute.. Congratulations!!
> When my Sissy passed I was heart broken, then I got Amberleah lou lou, she helped with the heart ache and is huge part of our family now.


thanks Theresa !! I know little Ellie Mae will be a huge part of my family too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> Oh my! What a little doll....that face!!!


thanks Anna . 

I am so happy and in love with her :dance:


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Awe, she is too cute. Love her name.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

motherdear said:


> Awe, she is too cute. Love her name.


thank you. I cant wait to get her :happy3:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so excited for you Elaine!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww she is SO cute! I'm so happy you have a new bit of light coming to your home very soon. I hope the next few weeks fly so she can be with you all.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Huly said:


> I am so excited for you Elaine!


thanks Chrisite. i'm so excited !!! :toothy7:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

MChis said:


> Aww she is SO cute! I'm so happy you have a new bit of light coming to your home very soon. I hope the next few weeks fly so she can be with you all.


thanks Heather ! I cant stop thinking about little Ellie .:sunny: I hope the time flys by too :clock:


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Ohhh Elaine! Look at that face 😍 what a gorgeous new additon I bet you cant wait for her to come home! Xxx


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Alula said:


> Ohhh Elaine! Look at that face &#55357;&#56845; what a gorgeous new additon I bet you cant wait for her to come home! Xxx


hi Jemma, I really cant wait to have her here !! about a few more weeks. hope it goes by fast


----------

